# Oat Bran as substrate experiance.....



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Sorry i went to bed lol

After being asked alot of questions i thought i would give my experiance of a new substrate i am using incase it benefits others........

I have only been using it since monday but it was recomended to me by a good breeder friend who has been using it without problems for years - where dragons dwell.

It is just as absorbant as sand but the pieces are bigger so a sand scoop takes out chunks not just the poo lol
It smells oaty still which i supose masks the yucky smell sand gets once that have been to the toilet in it - no smell even after Punk has just been just lovely oats!
It has no impaction risk - i supose as its edible anyway so just breaks down.
It allows their natural behaviour of digging and making a bed for the night safely.
I havn't noticed much of a change in them yet but they have been digging alot and pacing the glass to come out less which must mean their more contented.

Apart from not being able to use a sand scoop the only problem i have found is the Oats getting everywhere when you get the beardies out but this just means i have to hoover more than once a day lol

As time goes by i will pdate this thread with any pro's or con's that arise so others can make their mind up for themselves and if other members use this product please feel free to add your experiances of it on here - i hadn't heard about it until it was discussed with the above breeder.

Jo : victory:


----------



## ozyshane (Dec 17, 2008)

hi jo, i considered using this quite some time ago, but when i asked about any implications on here, i was told that it would swell in your beardies stomach when swollowed, it would rot very quickly if exposed to any moisture and that it contains flour mites? i cant remember which member said that, but i chose not to try it. keep us updated as to how you get on with it, as i might reconsider using it myself. shane


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Sib recomended it and has used it for years hun.

I put to her the above points and was assured they would need to eat alot of the substrate for its swelling to cause a problem.
Also that the mites wouldn't be a problem if it was kept dry and thoroughly turned over/airated weekly.

A week on and even the very smelly Punk still smells gorgeous, i have been scooping the mess out but am having a scoop made with slightly bigger holes so i don't take half the substrate with it lol


----------



## XtrmJosh (Nov 22, 2010)

Can anyone inform me of a certain brand of Oatbran available in the supermarkets which is suitable for dragons? Would be interested to try this as my dragons currently have parasites, so need cleaning far more frequently than normal.

Thanks


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

i used this stuff a while back as i thought it sounded great, and it was for the first few weeks until i noticed a smell and found out that around the water bowl at the bottom of the substrate it had got damp and when i scrapped away the top layer of oats the bottom had gone really mouldy and black and the beardie ended up getting mites so that was the end of that. i have used alot of substrates for my beardies but always end up going back to kiln dried sand as they seem to like it.


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

Ever eaten Oat Bran yourself????? If yes, you know what happens....:lol2:
If no, I suggest you try some :devil:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I have to agree with Gill. It swells up, it rots if it gets in the slightest bit damp- overall, it's rubbish, I'm afraid.


----------



## daniel-james (Jan 10, 2012)

i use the oats tesco own brand for my mealworm breeding tubs, it does indeed mould up very quickly with the slightest bit of moisture or damp even 1 piece of carrot laying on it for 24 hours makes it go nasty. 

in a beardies viv its more hassle than its worth? 
pros and cons don't add up to me.


----------

